# extract xar file



## ccc (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi

Howto extract a xar file on FreeBSD 8.2?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2012)

archivers/xar

You might want to install ports-mgmt/psearch.

And please note that FreeBSD 8.2 is End-of-Life, please upgrade to 8.3.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 20, 2012)

archivers/p7zip should support it.


----------



## usdmatt (Sep 20, 2012)

archivers/xar?

In this sort of situation I tend to do a quick Google search for "freshports X" first, which would of easily found the above software.

Hopefully you know how to install a port/package and I would expect the software to come with decent enough man pages and/or usage information to show how to use it.


----------



## usdmatt (Sep 20, 2012)

Just like a bus. Wait 40 minutes and 3 come along at once.


----------



## ccc (Sep 20, 2012)

usdmatt said:
			
		

> archivers/xar?
> 
> In this sort of situation I tend to do a quick Google search for "freshports X" first, which would of easily found the above software.
> 
> Hopefully you know how to install a port/package and I would expect the software to come with decent enough man pages and/or usage information to show how to use it.



Thanks a lot, archivers/xar it's what I really want and it works great, even man pages!


----------

